# $49.99 for 4G LTE the first year - what happens after that?



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

I was reviewing the specs & info for the new Kindle Fire HD 8.9" 4G, and this statement gave me pause:



> The $49.99 package is only available for the first year of service.


I wonder what happens after the 1st year. Does anyone have a link to more details?


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Amazon has "clarified" that the $50 offer is only for the first year, then regular ATT plans would be available. Currently, the lowest cost plan is 250MB per month for $15 per month. 3GB and 5GB plans are currently $30 and $50.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Just Wondering said:


> Amazon has "clarified" that the $50 offer is only for the first year, then regular ATT plans would be available. Currently, the lowest cost plan is 250MB per month for $15 per month. 3GB and 5GB plans are currently $30 and $50.


Well that certainly makes my decision for me. I hope they're more open/vocal about that, it took me by surprise!
Sent from my YP-G1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I anticipate the $50 for the first year and that it may go up after that. . . . .I'm guessing that it'll be somewhat of a discount vs standard plans; I hope that it's still buying through Amazon rather than having to have a formal ATT account.

Honestly, after the flap about the ads, they very quickly came out with the 'buy out' for $15.  I'm betting that by the time it's time to get another year of connection, they'll have something more clearly spelled out.  And if it's too expensive I'll let it lapse. . . . it'll still work with WiFi, after all. 

Oh, and, in case it's not obvious by the use of words like "guessing", "hope", "betting", this is completely speculation and there's an even chance it's all completely wrong.  I don't really KNOW anything!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My thoughts exactly.  I'm going to see what happens.

And if I think I need it for a month, I can always buy an individual month.  

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd sure love to be able to prepurchase gigs like you can prepurchase minutes for a track phone.


----------

